

Top Ten Astronomy Pictures of 2008 - blackswan
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/badastronomy/2008/12/17/top-ten-astronomy-pictures-of-2008/

======
alabut
Click on the photos for high res versions on Flickr - some of these make great
wallpapers.

